# filing cabinet smoker - w/finished pics



## BamsBBQ

i built this last winter and am still doing some finishing touches on it..

old commodore filing cabinet





cut a hole in the top for a smoke stack





the stack - $3 at the Restore Store





installed a smokestack









high temp engine gasket to seal smokestack





indoor grill fits perfectly in bottom drawer this was first heat source but has been updated... see later post





racks installed from an old fridge and an old grill(the drawers are no longer there...see later post)


----------



## BamsBBQ

painted and finished




updates
drawers removed and the faces of them converted to doors








converted to propane using a side burner from an old gas grill




the whole unit including the side shelf


----------



## norscaner

Sweet project Bams...well done.
 I have 2 heat sources for mine. One is a basket for charcoal and the second if not using charcoal is a single burner electric hot plate with an old cast iron frying pan for the wood chips.
 Still in the trial stages yet though.
 Last weekend I used the brinkman with wood chips from old oak whiskey barrels and apple wood chips to smoke pork loins. Heat source was the hotplate.
 I was pleased with the final product.
Thanks for all the posts  I have learned alot just from your posts and links.


----------



## BamsBBQ

i may still use my electric burner for smoking some sausage and fish this fall. it all depends on how cold it is outside. i am also going to try making some canadian bacon and ham in this smoker at that time as well.

i think i have about $25 into mine. if the side burner craps out on me, i got a dual burner propane coleman stove at a yard sale couple weeks back for free that will do for my source


----------



## Kei

lol I never thought you could make a smoker from a filing cabinet.


----------



## BamsBBQ

Kei said:


> lol I never thought you could make a smoker from a filing cabinet.


 
you can make a smoker out of almost anything.. its not the cooking vessel that makes good Q, its the passion of the person behind the cooker..


----------

